# She'll Soon be with us!!!



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone

My wife and I pick up our little girl Molly on the 30th of January! We are both very excited, any advice on the first few nights spent with her would be very welcome.

Phillovesmolly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet baby.
Try and sleep plenty before little Molly comes home. Expect sleep deprivation...
Make sure you have a warm waterproof coat, wellies and torch for wet dark toilet trips into the garden.
Check you have lots of storage on all your devices for loads of cute puppy pictures.
Enjoy your puppy - pour the love in Molly will repay you so much more over the days, weeks, months and years to come.


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for your advice and kind words, we do intend to cherish this little darling!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It would be impossible to not cherish her, she is the sweetest little puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## Dilly's Mum (Jun 12, 2014)

What a cutie. Dilly is 9 months old now, when I first brought her home I tried some of the following based on advice / research... 

I was luckily to have some time off work to be with her which I felt was really worthwhile
Got her a crate - it became her little safe haven, and she quickly learnt the night time routine. 
I got a CCTV camera for £30 on Amazon so I could check she was okay from upstairs. 
'Puppy proofed' the house - wires away, rugs moved, and got a baby gate. 
Behaviour that's adorable as a puppy isn't great for a full grown dog, things like sleeping on your lap, climbing on the furniture - we still cuddle, but she's happy to plod off to her bed too. 
Made decisions about 'house rules' will she be allowed upstairs etc.
Get into the habit of moving shoes out of reach. 
Book into a training class. 
You can get some dog hot water bottles which I liked for dilly. 

Sorry if any of that was teaching you to suck eggs. 

They are very loving dogs - you'll have a ball. Enjoy it. Oh and take lots of photos!

Jen. xx


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank-you Jen you're advice is very much appreciated it's nice to hear about other people's experiences! And yes there will be photo's :camera:!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Not long now..... 
Stock up on kitchen roll, plenty of it.
And a nice glass / bottle of wine to try and relax whilst you have a new baby in the house!!
Keep us updated with pictures of her homecoming! X
Ps take her everywhere that you possibly can with you, you do tend to get a bit stir crazy!!
I took ruby to ikea with me, I sneaked her in, in a big bag!!


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the way you snucked Ruby into Ikea lol, thanks for the advice it's all very welcome...and I will be taking lots of photo's.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Please do not scold! They are very sensitive and smart. Observe closely and you will learn signals for pee and poo. But out every hr. at the most as a puppy for toilet. It's a bit dogey for a while, but persevere!! My Sami was house trained fairly well at 5 months, Carley took a little less time as she had a role model.
Do not over stimulate a puppy, they need LOADS of sleep but will play forever til they become Crock a poos. Those puppy teeth are sharp as razors, so lots of sleep time, outside as soon as they wake for a pee or poo.
You will fall blindly in love quickly, congratulations!


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank-you for your reply and advice all are welcome! My luckily wife and I aren't the scolding type, we're so excited to welcome molly into our lives, I'm sure it will be quite a steep learning curve!!!


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Seems like our dear Molly gas settled in quite nicely! She is such a sweetie :dog:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely - your very own poo foot warmer


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Perfect - another name for 'poos should be slipper dogs 
I hope you have thermal boots and a warm coat for all those toilet trips out into the freezing garden


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh yes I've made sure of that!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Awww, she's lovely!!
What is it about poos and feet? They are either curled up on them or licking them to death!!!


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes she's either trying to eat my slippers or licking my feet to death! She gets her last injection on the 18th of February how soon can she be taken for a walk? I've heard we have to wait a week.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Do what your vet suggests. It'll be different in each area but you won't forgive yourself if your little one comes down with parvo because of your impatience.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

We've had to wait 2 weeks after last jab :-( I'm desperate to take her out!!! Roll on a week tomorrow!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We just carried Rufus with us, but for my next puppy I am definitely getting a sling.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh - it's 9 days since Jazz's final jab and I'm really itching to take her out!! Our vet said 14 days but as so many seem to say 7 it's so tempting - grrrrr xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She has grown already, bless. Think I gave in the day before the 'official' day, but didn't go to the park until then.


----------



## PhillovesMolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes it does seem strange, our vet said a week, so this Wednesday my wife and I will take great pleasure in taking Molly out for the first time!


----------

